# Cubing YouTube Channel in Spanish



## mafergut (Jan 15, 2018)

Hi guys,

I just wanted to tell you that a couple months ago I decided to start my own YouTube channel devoted to cubing. I upload tutorials, unboxings, reviews and I would like if you can visit and share your comments, suggestions for improvements, etc.

My last video is Part 1 of an Ortega tutorial. The channel is called QBAndo. I hope you like it.





YouTube URL: https://www.youtube.com/mafergtube


----------



## shadowslice e (Jan 15, 2018)

No hablo mucho español pero será divertido usar esto para practicar!


----------

